# Pickin' Out The Good Ones



## JonK (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everybody...havent been arnd too much...my apologies...been very busy with weddings and such.
Here's a couple I really like from a recent wedding  












Comments/crit welcomed


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2006)

Both are very good, nice to see you around here.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 16, 2006)

2nd one is SUPER great.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 16, 2006)

both gorgeous....  but # 2 is stunning ~ love the use of light!! brilliant x


----------



## carddesigner (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to ask...how did you get her to lay down in the grass in that dress? They are both very nice shots.


----------



## JonK (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you guys...appreciate the response  



			
				carddesigner said:
			
		

> I have to ask...how did you get her to lay down in the grass in that dress? They are both very nice shots.



Pretty easy....was a very hot day near the end of the shoot and we were in a meticulously cared for garden. Took her to this shady spot and tested the grass for her...she was more than happy to cool off lying in the grass....we also gave her a hand laying down gently.


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 16, 2006)

I was going to ask the same question about the grass!  

I haven't done a lot of weddings but I doubt I could convince one of the brides I've had to do that  Lucky you!

That second one is really beautiful.


----------



## M @ k o (Aug 17, 2006)

Both shots are awesome Jon... but #2 is the winner in many wedding shots I've seen, just outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## nitefly (Aug 17, 2006)

Didn't her dress get grass stains on it?

Superb photos anyway, especially the second one.


----------



## Cedric TOSONI (Aug 18, 2006)

photo #2 is really original, is very well seen


----------



## JonK (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks april, m@ko, nitefly and cedric...appreciate you taking the time to comment


----------



## Alison (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful! The second one is fantastic!


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 18, 2006)

Another vote for the second one.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 18, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Both shots are awesome Jon... but #2 is the winner in many wedding shots I've seen, just outstanding :thumbup:



My thoughts too.

Maybe a bit of retouch on the first to lighten the shadows under the eyes and lose the small hot-spot next to her head.

Great stuff!

Pete


----------



## KunalShingla (Aug 20, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> Thank you guys...appreciate the response
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty easy....was a very hot day near the end of the shoot and we were in a meticulously cared for garden. Took her to this shady spot and tested the grass for her...she was more than happy to cool off lying in the grass....we also gave her a hand laying down gently.


 
shady spot huh....   come on jonnn....shez getting married dude......lol
another FANNNNNN of the 2nd photo....jus love it....its wonderful man....
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Holly (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous photos!  Loving number 2


----------



## Ally (Aug 20, 2006)

I love both of these pictures, and I wish I could take a picture half as good as those. Alas I need a ton more practice. 

The more I look at number 1 however, the more I cant stop thinking she has just popped out of a hole as in the great escape (sorry).


----------



## theoryblue (Aug 21, 2006)

I like them both very much! The lighting in the second is perfect!


----------



## JonK (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## Scurra (Aug 24, 2006)

The second image is wonderful and I would assume it is one that the bride will want to keep for herself, as a reminder of the day rather than send it out to friends etc. It's wonderful photography that carries a real personal touch with the images.

Nice


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 25, 2006)

These are gorgeous, but I must say the second one is awesome..it is truely unique and has such grace to it!


----------



## kacelle (Sep 17, 2006)

Both are very pretty!  Although the first one does make me worry about grass stains...


----------



## JonK (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks so much everyone...the bride was very pleased


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 24, 2006)

ohh the second one is NICE


----------



## ShootHoops (Sep 24, 2006)

I like the first one.


----------



## JonK (Oct 1, 2006)

thankyou


----------

